

Show HN: WhatShouldICost.com Use GitHub to find out what you're worth - ilghiro
http://www.whatshouldicost.com/

======
Jimmed
Seems legit! I'm not sure it's hugely accurate, but it gave me a pretty close
estimate for my salary.

